# Muddy water camo for sale



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I paid $160 for the set. I am asking $130 OBO 

pullover xl
vest xl
pants large


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

$115 really need to sell


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Where are you located? PM if necessary. 

Thx.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Brigham city you can text me questions if you want 435-720-1340


----------

